# Gipsy Vanner stallion - critique



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello,

I have no experience with Gipsy Vanners so I don't know how to judge their conformation or aspect. My boss wants to buy a Gipsy Vanner so we almost bought this one. We will put down the first payment for him. His name is Rafael, he is from France, 3 year old stallion, 14.2 hands high and 5500 Euros. He was started under saddle, has no vices and is very calm and sweet. We will have a trainer so it's not a problem that he is not very good under saddle or that he is a stallion. He won't be gelded because in my country they are extremely rare and besides of that we won't have mares on the property. 


























































More photos on FB https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.218566358157077.65343.100000111431660&type=1

and https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.257640700916309.80851.100000111431660&type=1


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks beautiful to me!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have no personal knowledge of this breed so can't offer much of an opinion. I will say that he seems wonderful!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you. He is surely beautiful even if I don't like Gipsy Vanners to much. I am curios to see how he's personality is. I have no experience with draft breeds whatsoever. Hopefully on November we will go and take him.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

He certainly looks gorgeous. GYpsy Vanners tend to be stunning.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

He looks very sway-backed or maybe just croup-high? I'm not good at conformation and won't pretend to be, but his back doesn't look right to me. I suppose this could be a "he's young" thing though... Hopefully someone who knows more than myself can shed some light on that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ riccil0ve: Yes I see were are you coming from. He looks to be somehow swaybacked. I didn't noticed.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha his moustache caught my eye right away!! he is cute but I did notice the sway back look but he could still have some growing to do could level out some....maybe


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Hopefully he is just in an odd stage. They say that he is great quality and has great conformation. And he is also a bit high priced compared to their other horses. I don't that a high price is not an indicator of quality but I ask myself why he is so high priced. My boss chose him based only on his looks because he is not a horse person at all. He just wants a Gipsy Vanner so I try to see if he is conformationaly correct also. 

I've seen that his croup is higher than his withers and somehow to sloppy but I thought that it's because his young age. I searched now on internet and Gipsies seems to have somehow a more arched back than other breed. Maybe I'm wrong so I really want other opinions.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry for the double post it was to late to edit. I've searched on internet and I've seen that it's common for them to have this kind of back. I don't like it, still I don't know if it's normal or if it's a fault but certainly it's not uncommon. Still hope that it's because of his young age. 

Rafael:









Other Gypsies


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not seeing just a simple baby butt-high. Something is wonky in his croup/loins. Is that what they call gooserumped?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed with you there, there are a lot of Gypsy Vanners that are croup high. But this guy is beautiful, I'd take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

He might look a little sway backed, but it's hard to tell from a picture. I find things to be different in real life....My percheron-draft cross appears to have a somewhat "swayed back" but it's just his large haunches. I'm no expert either but in my opinion, Drafty-type horses tend to have big strong bums that are highly muscled, and because of this they can sometimes look swayed......

all in all, I'd say He's a beautiful looking horse. I wouldn't buy any horse without full a vet check from YOUR vet. Also ask to see any relatives who may be at the farm, and ask for a health background. This way you can see if there may be any potential health concerns with age or in the bloodline.

good luck!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

That's the bad part in buying a horse from the internet. You don't have the possibility to go and see the horse before buying it. You never know how he is looking in real life. I really love this site because they have a lot of pictures with every horse. They all seem to be well cared for and kept in great conditions. And the lady is wonderful, very helpful.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The breed is a small draft breed. His conformation is draft conformation which tends to have this exact back and coupling (it is the coupling that looks a bit odd). He is not truly goose rumped.

His back is actually very very short and his conformation is designed for pulling which is what a small draft horse does. He is a bit butt high. 

I will say that his conformation is very similar to that of the Shire or Clydesdale (without the size). I like that he is not sickle hocked.. something you find in a lot of drafters.

I like him. If he does not work out, ship him here and I will let you know when I am through using him!!!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Elana said:


> The breed is a small draft breed. His conformation is draft conformation which tends to have this exact back and coupling (it is the coupling that looks a bit odd). He is not truly goose rumped.
> 
> His back is actually very very short and his conformation is designed for pulling which is what a small draft horse does. He is a bit butt high.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I really hope that it will work out. We will be using him mainly for driving so he should be fine. I will know where to send him if he wouldn't like it here :lol:.


----------

